# What,s the story



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

ANYBODY HEAR ABOUT A BOAT GETTING SUCKED INTO THE GATE AREA AT MALDAUL, MAN GOR RESQUED BUT COULD NOT GET BOAT OUT
?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I never heard of anything like that.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

where did you get the spelling?


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's the story...

http://www.maysville-online.com/articles/2009/05/10/local_news/doc4a077a354acb8287180832.txt


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that sounds familiar. My buddy and I were jigging down there last summer when the coil burnt up. All we had was the trolling motor which was no match for the strong current. The current took us right toward the dam. My buddy got the idea to use the trolling motor to go toward the dam to get momentum and then turn toward the next gate. It worked just as we were getting in the white water. It's no fun loosing power and having the dam suck you in. I'm glad the guy is ok.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

husky hooker said:


> where did you get the spelling?


I was wondering the same thing.

The river is running pretty heavy right now. I was out last Saturday in the Licking river and out in the Ohio around the Cincinnati area, and then I was at Meldahl this past Thursday morning fishing the bank on the KY side and the river had slowed down a bit, but was still up and a lot of crap floating around, dark chocolate colored water too.

Not a smart place to be trying out your new boat, ecspecially with the river so high.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i could not find any of my 3 pair of glasses. they were in my tackle box.


----------

